# Potential Majik of Mawan addition** to Obsidian Arabians



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Well-- I didn't plan it, but I may be getting this lovely Majik of Marwan daughter.. (As if we ever plan how these things go..) 

Not written in stone yet... but looks good..

Majik of Marwan:
Majik of Marwan Arabian






This little girl is not quite yet a yearling, but can she ever float along and snort & blow.. yet be sweet and loving..

El Shaklan, Aladdinnn, Padron, Bey Shah, and many more... she has a resume to die for! A very good addition to our breeding program!

She's shaggy and a little fat, but you get the idea..


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She is cute.

What the heck, I am so angry seeing sand and greenery. Winter needs to end NOW!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Druydess can I come live with you? Just so I can be in the presence of these gorgeous horses you keep teasing us with! I promise to clean up my own drool and everything! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> She is cute.
> 
> What the heck, I am so angry seeing sand and greenery. Winter needs to end NOW!


Pics actually don't relay her as well, but she is a cute thing..

I know!! Even in FL it's been bitter cold in MARCH!! We are over it! :evil:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

cowgirl4753 said:


> Druydess can I come live with you? Just so I can be in the presence of these gorgeous horses you keep teasing us with! I promise to clean up my own drool and everything!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sure you can..I have a huge house and I _*really*_ need an assistant.. :shock:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's gorgeous!! I hope you get her.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

HorseLovinLady said:


> She's gorgeous!! I hope you get her.


Thanks hon.. lotsa potential with this little Lady..

Just working on the contract.. nothing's final in my mind til you have that..:wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I can't even see the filly through my tears that it is so bitter cold here this week.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh boy, you guys in winter, we are in a terrible drought here, can't wait for summer to end 
Everything brown and dry everywhere.
And OH MOI GAWD those horses are beautiful Druydess, post some ugly pictures so we all won't feel so hard done by ;-)


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

OMG she's gorgeous! Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> I can't even see the filly through my tears that it is so bitter cold here this week.


I am so sorry-- used to live up north, but had to move down here for that reason. I HATE the cold..!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Merlot said:


> Oh boy, you guys in winter, we are in a terrible drought here, can't wait for summer to end
> Everything brown and dry everywhere.
> And OH MOI GAWD those horses are beautiful Druydess, post some ugly pictures so we all won't feel so hard done by ;-)


We had a bad drought last year across the country.. really wreaked havoc on the hay situation.

Thanks so much Merlot for the compliment..LOL 
Your horses have no problem on the gorgeous scale either!! :wink:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I gotta stop looking at these threads! I get all obsessed over dished faces and swan necks prancing around on green grass. Doesn't really motivate me to pull on my winter riding duds,walk out into the snow and work 2 Paint horses, unless they snort or flip their tails, yeah right? Anyways I digress, thank you for posting my retirement horses and your possible purchase, absolutely living art.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Druydess I hope this deal goes through. That filly is going to be a wonderful broodmare. Marwan and Gazal bred horses are really hot right now. 
forgot how to spell the rest of thier names. LOL
I am hoping to find a good mare by Marwan to add to my herd. 
Good luck. Shalom


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She is a beauty, and will fit right in w/the rest of your exquisite equines. Hope it happens!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

She's beautiful. 

Out of curiosity, what do you Arabian fans know of the stallion SP Nevermore. I see he's for sale on ponycity.com but when you go to their website he's listed on their stallions page and not as for sale. I think he's quite handsome but I know next to nothing about Arabians. I'm just curious!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

she's lovely

off topic, but just out of curiousity, would you notice if I snuck my egyptian mare in with your stallion? Just for a few hours....:shock:


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

What a pretty little woman! And if that is shaggy and fat... I don't even want to know what my horses are!  Good luck, if you get her I look forward to more pictures.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Well folks... your good thoughts have helped.. this little filly is currently on my farm!! :clap::thumbsup::happydance:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She reminds me A LOT of my friend's Arab mare she used to have...who is now, incidentally, a broodmare at an Arab barn in Scottsdale. Lol.

Congrats on the beautiful new addition!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats Dru!! Now we need more pics. ;-)


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

waresbear said:


> I gotta stop looking at these threads! I get all obsessed over dished faces and swan necks prancing around on green grass. Doesn't really motivate me to pull on my winter riding duds,walk out into the snow and work 2 Paint horses, unless they snort or flip their tails, yeah right? Anyways I digress, thank you for posting my retirement horses and your possible purchase, absolutely living art.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol:
Hey-- my one QH is convinced she's an Arab.. She even flips her tail up to compete with the other girls..LOL

Retirement?? I'll hold them for you..lol 

Thank you for the kind words.. Majik of Marwan.. what a nice find..


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

One more for HLL!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats! She is a cutie!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Just look at that face, wide jib, huge eye, and swan neck..


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> Congrats! She is a cutie!


Thanks WSA.. I expect she'll improve and become more refined..


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Love the new pics!! She's so pretty! What's her name btw?


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Love the new pics!! She's so pretty! What's her name btw?


Her name is yet to be determined..


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Cool do you have a barn name picked out yet?


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Here is the Majik of Marwan Filly's grand-sire through her Dam, Eternity:

1991 Canadian Nat Ch Fut Colt
1991 US Nat Top Ten Fut Colt
1992 US Nat Res Ch Stallion
1993 Canadian Nat Res Ch Stallion
1993 US Nat Res Ch Stallion
1994 US Nat Ch Stallion










Wildfilly yesterday:


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

That's it ... Dru - I'm available for adoption ya know.

She's gorgeous! Many congrats.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's Grand-daddy's pedigree:

Eternety Arabian


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

BBBCrone said:


> That's it ... Dru - I'm available for adoption ya know.
> 
> She's gorgeous! Many congrats.


Having met you-- I'd adopt you anytime!! :wink: :thumbsup:

Thanks BBB!! Glad you like her. A Majik of Marwan daughter just doesn't fall in your lap everyday...LOL


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She has some moves on her, what a beauty!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Love your new filly! I think she might be one of my favorites from your herd. At least this time she really is shaggy. She reminds me of a hurricane or a tronado. I have no idea why.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------

